# Just a little info....



## Stickyfingers (Jun 23, 2007)

So I know how protectivie we are about our favorite hunting spots and I know better than to ask for specifics. With that being said, I'm coming out next week to hunt around XXXXXXX. I've been to NODAK a number of times before, but have been farther west. I'm a conscientious hunter ,always seek permission from land owners tread lightl, and never take anything for granted. Any info you care to share would be appreciated.
Thanks
Greg


----------

